# Jyrobike



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2014)

Did anyone else see this in the news today ?
You should be able to teach a child to ride in a day without stabilzers as the front wheel has a gyro in it that stop the bike falling over , as the rider gets more comfident you can decrease the effect of the gyro till they are riding unassisted.
The demo looked very cool, the designer pushed the bike and it just stayed upright !
http://www.bikeradar.com/beginners/...o-revolutionise-way-kids-learn-to-ride-34971/


----------



## RussellZero (4 Jun 2014)

Cool I wonder if they do a 700c wheel so I can practise my race win no hands celebration without falling off?


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2014)

More information 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/529668138/jyrobike-auto-balance-bicycle


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2014)

Waste of time & expense imho.
Toddlebike
Balance Bike
Bike - in a park, on the grass, with a bit of a slope and away you go.

Once little kiddies get the idea that they are not going to fall over, which takes very little time and practice. That Gyro thingy will be superfluous and a waste of money.

It's like stabilisers, it will give kids a false sense of security, they will become to rely on it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2014)

An expensive solution looking for a problem, just get a balance bike, our kid2 went from being a balance bike pro to real bike in one day.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jun 2014)

I was never saying it was needed, just looked interesting as a use of tech.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2014)

I wonder how my dad ever taught me how to ride a bike 55 (ish) years ago, and how I taught my kids and granddaughter without all the expense of 'solutions' like this!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I was never saying it was needed, just looked interesting as a use of tech.



Not slagging it cyberknight, you're right in what you say but at £230 it looks a bit-over priced against alternatives.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jun 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder how my dad ever taught me how to ride a bike 55 (ish) years ago, and how I taught my kids and granddaughter without all the expense of 'solutions' like this!


they managed with friction shift as well !, i think although it might not be needed ( anymore than di2 for example ) without someone pushing boundaries we would all still be on single speed with maybe a flip flop hub and gas pipe tubes so anything that gets someone riding should be a bonus .


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not slagging it cyberknight, you're right in what you say but at £230 it looks a bit-over priced against alternatives.


No more than say an isla bike , a good balance bike and standard bike would come in at more when added together ?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> they managed with friction shift as well !, i think although it might not be needed ( anymore than di2 for example ) without someone pushing boundaries we would all still be on single speed with maybe a flip flop hub and gas pipe tubes so anything that gets someone riding should be a bonus .


My knowledge of the gearing for my original bike is lost in the mists of time, but eventually I had a 3 speed Sturmey Archer setup.
Agreed though.. anything that gets children riding shouldn't be knocked..


----------



## hatler (9 Jun 2014)

Clever tech, but pretty pointless. The video I saw showed the bike happily tracking along without a rider aboard, and being nudged quite hard, but when it actually had someone on it who couldn't balance, the input from the handlebars seemed to overcome the giro with the result that the parent had to run along behind keeping them upright.

ianrauk has it bang on : -

"Bike - in a park, on the grass, with a bit of a slope and away you go."

If you wince at the prospect of buying a balance bike that is redundant the moment it's worked, then strip the cranks from a regular bike. Worked for us.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2014)

this may be an option if you could rent one from an LBS for £10, but who would pay ££££ for it?


----------

